
Facial recognition now lets you find porn stars who look like people you know - morehuman
http://www.thememo.com/2016/09/23/porn-cleebrity-porn-megacams-facial-recognition-porn/
======
informatimago
The opposite would be required: find people on meetic who look like porn stars
you know! :-}

